# Off-Topic from the start: Off Topic Forum?! :D



## Khufu (Mar 20, 2016)

Hellooo!

I occasionally message members because I'm curious about their interests, vocations, projects etc but it would be great to be able to chat more openly with whichever forum members have shared interests or 2 cents to chip in...

I'd love to see an Off-Topid/General Chat/Hang-Out forum, though I'm wondering if there are reasons for there not already being one? I know they exist in other corners of the internets but there's a community here which we're all familiar with, to varying degrees, and it would be nice to engage this collection of people in a broader range of discussions!

Thoughts? Thanks for running a great forum and to all the participants, too... Apologies for getting emotional there


----------



## mkabi (Mar 20, 2016)

Years ago, I used to be a part of a forum, similar minds in the sense that we were young university students or grads and of the same cultural background... But time and money were becoming a problem for the forum and the members...
Kind of miss that, the other day I was thinking exactly what you were thinking... As I wanted to know from our American members what they thought of _The Donald_...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2016)

It sounds like a good idea. Send a message to CR Guy (Craig).


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 24, 2016)

Off topic forums can quickly devolve down to religious/political food fights. There are several photography related sites that have an off-topic forum for those who like that sort of stuff. 

I, personally, don't see a need for one of those types of forums on this site.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 24, 2016)

I am very much against the idea, as Acutance says they always devolve into politics slanging matches, I left Photo.net after many years there after they opened the Off Topic forum because the heat and antagonism was palpable and pervaded every single thread on every forum. I also believe that after a short lived uptick in visits the site as a whole suffered with many regulars leaving, certainly the posting numbers and quality in the forums I went to dropped and the manager was pushed out.

A broader photography related forum with things like 'your picture of the week' help with long term participation, and encourage people to actually take pictures is a better idea.

Don't get me wrong, I like the idea, and would be interested in a broader understanding of where people are coming from, but my experience is it just doesn't work and really pushes the bounds of moderators and participants patience.


----------



## slclick (Mar 24, 2016)

3 thoughts popped into mind when I saw this:

Save those discussions for IRL. 
Keep this place for what it is. 
It doesn't have to be a Swiss Army knife of websites.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Mar 24, 2016)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Off topic forums can quickly devolve down to religious/political food fights.


I agree. I've seen that, in other forums, the off-topic sections needs strict Moderation - and I don't think that Craig needs or wants to spend time in banning users insulting each other.

The off-topic topics should belong to a very limited lists, with the obvious exclusion of - at least - the following:
- Politics
- Religion
- Full Frame vs APS-C ;D


----------



## chauncey (Mar 24, 2016)

What possible insight could I glean from the hordes of plebeians that would inhabit those types of sites?


----------



## JohanCruyff (Mar 24, 2016)

For instance: if I opened a thread about today's death of the legendary football (soccer) player Johan Cruyff ( http://www.bbc.com/sport/live/35716471 ) :'( , I'm sure there would be people attacking me because they think that Pelè or Maradona or Messi were / are much better than Cruyff.


----------



## bluemoon (Mar 24, 2016)

I run a small forum (30k hits per day) where we created on "Opt In" controversy cage. Just about anything goes there and it is not moderated. Members have to request to see it and are aware of the consequences.
This has worked out well for us.

pierre


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 24, 2016)

JohanCruyff said:


> The off-topic topics should belong to a very limited lists, with the obvious exclusion of - at least - the following:
> - Politics
> - Religion
> - Full Frame vs APS-C ;D



Politics? Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Not that important
Religion? We need to be tolerant. Not that important
FF vs APS-C? I don't care what your opinion is I will fight you to the death on this topic!!! ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2016)

AcutancePhotography said:


> JohanCruyff said:
> 
> 
> > The off-topic topics should belong to a very limited lists, with the obvious exclusion of - at least - the following:
> ...



Not to forget DR 

I see that to some, off topic means recruiting for ISIS, or weird things, a unlimited forum is not going to happen.

To me, Off Topic means a place to discuss photography in general rather than having to fit your post into one of the many subject boxes on CR.

If Off Topic means other subjects than photography, that's not likely to happen. There are lots of good forums for those with other interests like motorcycles, boats, skiing, and a almost infinite variety of subjects. Photos of those are On Topic on CR.


----------

